# Co-sleeping when you have a cold



## jkg (May 28, 2005)

Do you co-sleep when you are sick? We have been co-sleeping with 8 month-old DS since he was 3 months old, but now I've had a cold for a few days and it actually occurred to me that I could be making him sick. Today DS had a runny nose too, and DH has a sore throat. Does co-sleeping make it worse or not make a difference?

Thanks!


----------



## bcky2 (May 30, 2005)

i have noticed that it makes no difference in our house so we continue to co-sleep









when it comes to the stomach flu co-sleeping helps as i can always get the bucket under ds befor he gets sick. saves us from having to change the sheets and wash up ds 100 times in one night


----------



## mom2owen1 (May 12, 2005)

i gather from your sig that you are breastfeeding. so, my opinion is that since your dc is eating what your body produces that sleeping next to your body will not increase the chances of him getting sick.

on the same note, since you are breastfeeding if he does get it, it won't be as bad. as for that runny nose, put a little breastmilk up there - works better then saline.

i hope you all feel better soon!

kris
owen, 11 months


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

yep since you're breastfeeding you're giving him antibodies to anything you have so since he'll probably get it anyway just being in the same house and being cared for by you why not co-sleep? easier on a sick mama and I would think a baby who is used to co-sleeping wouldn't sleep as well if he were alone and that's not good when his body is fighting infection.


----------



## jkg (May 28, 2005)

Thanks mamas...I can get a little paranoid about my little one's health! We are breastfeeding so that is a good point that that will give him extra protection. Thanks again!


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

I honestly have been sick more in the 9 months since having my dd then in anytime in recent memory







and I have co-slept through all of it b/c my baby will not sleep with out me.period. I agree with the pp's you probably have little to worry about. Hope you feel better.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Several times when I was nursing, I got a cold but my dd didn't. I read it's due to me making antibodies BEFORE I get the cold symtoms that will spread the virus to her. So by the time I start sneezing or whatever, she's already been medicated with momma's milk. Neat system.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

When I have a cold I sleep separately, but only because my sniffling and nose-blowing wakes DH up. I did before we had DD, as well. I haven't had a cold since DD was born, though, so I don't know what I'd do about her. Probably I'd stay with her and let DH sleep separately, unless the snuffling was waking her up as well. Hard to say.


----------

